# NEW mudding pics(lots of pics)



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Seriously dude? Swastikas??? :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

woops. forgot about them. that aint my truck. hold on


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Seriously dude? Swastikas??? :eyeroll:


they're gone. i forgot them ones. sorry


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

maybe i'm to old to remember if i ever did that stuff but it looks like a bunch of s#%t to me. looks like a nice wetland your trying to destroy :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like a fun time wish i was there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I started doing the mud stuff in the early 70's, good to see friends still having fun. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> maybe i'm to old to remember if i ever did that stuff but it looks like a bunch of s#%t to me. looks like a nice wetland your trying to destroy :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


we had this discussion last year. i don't really wanna get into it again. ain't eally too much of a wetland. were just out having fun


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Guess it's better than standing on a corner. :lol:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

All I see is stuck and broken down. Not much muddin action.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Guess it's better than standing on a corner. :lol:


hey i like standing on a corner 



Chaws said:


> All I see is stuck and broken down. Not much muddin action.
> soem of them are stuck. none of them are broke in the pictures. others are just when were sitting around the fire and took some pictures of the truck


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Kinda hard to explain all that damage to the insurance company, isn't it?

Even when I was a kid my concept of fun didn't include trashing & destroying my vehicle... :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

everyone's truck except for my blazer is just their mud trucks. my blazer is my daily driver. i don't have insurance, and if i did i wouldn't expect the insurance company to pay to fix stuff

if you guys don't like what were doing, what were doing it with or where, then don't look at the pics.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunter121390 said:


> everyone's truck except for my blazer is just their mud trucks. my blazer is my daily driver. i don't have insurance, and if i did i wouldn't expect the insurance company to pay to fix stuff


Isnt that illegal? Driving without insurance?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> hunter121390 said:
> 
> 
> > everyone's truck except for my blazer is just their mud trucks. my blazer is my daily driver. i don't have insurance, and if i did i wouldn't expect the insurance company to pay to fix stuff
> ...


not in wisconsin


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i personally do not make enough to afford auto insurance. hell i don't even have health insurance as soon as i graduate from high school. if i could afford it i would.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

NDTerminator said:


> Kinda hard to explain all that damage to the insurance company, isn't it?
> 
> Even when I was a kid my concept of fun didn't include trashing & destroying my vehicle... :eyeroll:


Wow, what's with all the negativity at someone showing us some pictures of having fun.

If it's not your vehicle why do you give a rip what he does with it?!!?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

drjongy said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda hard to explain all that
> > If it's not your vehicle why do you give a rip what he does with it?!!?


 because in minnesota, there is allot of bad publiciy about the clowns that go out and destroy what few wetlands we have left.if you want to ruin your vehicle, fine, do it somewhere where the enviroment isn't impacted.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> drjongy said:
> 
> 
> > NDTerminator said:
> ...


this is on my buddies land. never really was a wetland all that much. the creek usually seperates everything from mudding field to marshy area. my buddy went on house arrest and the grass grew. and also like i said before if you guys don't like what were doing, what were doing it with or where, then don't look at the pics. i posted up pics of us having fun and for people that like looking at mudding pics and whatnot to look at them. if you don't like anything about it, feel free to not look at them or comment and just ignore this thread and what is in it. it won't hurt me any if you do that


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

The camel toe was a nice touch tho'. 8)


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

man, people gotta stop posting pictures of having fun on this nodak site. cause all the fun-suckers just lurk these forums looking for people having a good time and gotta rip into them.

my opinion... that field looks too clean. keep ripping it up and post some more pictures!! :jammin:


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Drake Jake said:


> man, people gotta stop posting pictures of having fun on this nodak site. cause all the fun-suckers just lurk these forums looking for people having a good time and gotta rip into them.
> 
> my opinion... that field looks too clean. keep ripping it up and post some more pictures!! :jammin:


Please understand...to some of you this is having fun...fine if you are not hurting anyone have a ball :beer:

But understand this, many of the people on this forum (including myself) have had this fun taken too far at there expense. Nobody is trying to stop you from having a good time...but 1 bad apple may have spoiled the bunch. :wink:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharin the pics. ignore all of the bashers! There is definantly worse things that a person could be doing...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

well thanks for the people that aren't bashing. but ya i'll have more pics. actually im gunna post some up in a minute. we're having fun. just some teenagers and young adults out in the country enjoying the weather and our trucks, sitting around a fire, having a couple, shooting the sh** and having a good time. there's nothing wrong with it. and guess what, a couple people saying oh you shouldn't do that, your destroying your trucks and a little bit of grass on a hunting forum isn't gunna stop us. were having fun that's it. we've even had the county sherriff's come out and watch us a couple of times. they don't care. they think it's good that we're doing something and having fun then off causing trouble. usually if the weather allows and we don't have other things going on, we'll probably be out atleast once a week. i can't wait to get my boggers on my truck so i can start tearing some crap up. i just need to get a car pretty quick here and then the boggers are going on and my blazer's just going to be a mud truck. then when i get the car i'm getting insurance


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Drake Jake said:


> man, people gotta stop posting pictures of having fun on this nodak site. cause all the fun-suckers just lurk these forums looking for people having a good time and gotta rip into them.
> 
> my opinion... that field looks too clean. keep ripping it up and post some more pictures!! :jammin:


i personally agree


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

the stener where the hood's open in these pics broke a temp sensor so the hood's open so it can cool down so that it would run half way decent so he could pull a truck out. that truck throws mud like no other. the tires stick out like 6-8 inches. and they welded up the rear end so there's three tires spinning. the mud that was flying off of it was probably flying 35-40 feet in the air. the truck that is in the middle of the mud hole is a combination of stuck and broke seeing as the guy that built it was an idiot and he had it mudding for probably 20 minutes total and blew up the motor. also note i don't have many pictures or any pictures of my truck because i'm on crutches and i just had surgery on my knee and because of the ruts in the field i didn't wanna hit one and tear up my knee again, so i didn't go out much, and then my batteries died on my camera.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Keep up the muddin guys, there are worse things you could be doing. If you own the land and your not hurtin anything have at it, since when does every square foot of land have to go to something for conservation. Don't mind the bashers. We all have different interests, and at least these young men are on their own land and not causing you or myself any problems.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Why don't you get that ba lawnmower out and do some muddin in it?  Eleven horses . WHOO HOO :wink:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

varmit b gone said:


> Why don't you get that ba lawnmower out and do some muddin in it?  Eleven horses . WHOO HOO :wink:


been there done that lol. all it needs is a new battery and theres something that got screwed up when my buddy who owns it and the land jumped it over a big bonfire we had out there. where all the trucks are parked there's a big fire pit and a little shack that they built before i came around


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Luv the pix... and I remember the slack you got from the last time you posted stuff like this.... and you did explain to those ppl about what why where and when you were doing it and still there are ppl on here that just wanna sit in thier computer and throw out the negativity... wow... unreal... I think you need to add a link to the previous stuff when you post pix apparently.... I say have fun..... live life while ur young before the wife and kids show up..... :beer:


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I just bought a 1976 chevy 2500 so i can start mudden. Can't wait.

And for those people who have a problem with mudden or the style of hunting some does, first: think about where it is . It could be on private land in which you have no say on weather its looked like a good wetland, its not your land. Second: think about what state he or she lives in, The rules and laws are DIFFERENT. Third:ever hared of mind your on business.

I can't wait to start mudden myself, bought the truck for $100 and can't wait. :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> I just bought a 1976 chevy 2500 so i can start mudden. Can't wait.
> 
> And for those people who have a problem with mudden or the style of hunting some does, first: think about where it is . It could be on private land in which you have no say on weather its looked like a good wetland, its not your land. Second: think about what state he or she lives in, The rules and laws are DIFFERENT. Third:ever hared of mind your on business.
> 
> I can't wait to start mudden myself, bought the truck for $100 and can't wait. :lol:


agreed. wow $100? wats all wrong with it?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

dogdonthunt said:


> Luv the pix... and I remember the slack you got from the last time you posted stuff like this.... and you did explain to those ppl about what why where and when you were doing it and still there are ppl on here that just wanna sit in thier computer and throw out the negativity... wow... unreal... I think you need to add a link to the previous stuff when you post pix apparently.... I say have fun..... live life while ur young before the wife and kids show up..... :beer:


http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=mudding

theres the link to the last one


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

no trany in it, well there is but it don't work.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ooo. we got them laying around everywhere at my buddy's.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

http://**************/play.php?vid=466

if you guys want to see a few videos theres a few that i took at that link. the videos aren't great and the graphic or w/e sucks cuz my camera sucks, but it's what we got


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------

